# New Leaf characters : present your favorite character that is well worth discovering



## Boccages (Oct 31, 2013)

I was thinking about it the other day. The popularity of some characters is due (in part) to some bloggers that had the game before anyone else. Some of their villagers became very popular even before the game was released : I'm looking at sosotris.com and the craze that followed for Julian, and in a lesser manner, Shep.

So here is what I'm proposing. Take one villager you like (or grew to like). Someone that you think is well worth discovering. Someone that you feel should be more popular because of its cuteness, quirkyness, because of the positive experience you've had living with them. Maybe, just maybe, some lesser known characters' popularity will profit from it !


Write in a short text why you feel this character is unique, special. 
Post some in-game images of you interacting with them. Obviously, it's easier if you have a blog or if you have posted on Miiverse.

*It doesn't need to be very long.* Take this post I made about why Sylvia is my favourite uchi in another thread, for example.

I'll read every one of your posts.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 31, 2013)

*Marcel : the socially challenged lazy mime dog*

*Marcel ("Isma?l" for Ishmael in French)*​
I first had a apprehensive reaction when I got out of the train station of Boccages : I didn't know any of the villagers that stood before me. And I've owned every Animal Crossing game published in North America since the first Gamecube version in 2003...

Later on, I officially met my neighbours at the tree planting ceremony held by Isabelle and again, I was a bit put off. None of my villagers had this cute look that would make me drawn towards them to start up a friendship. Kitt was the cutest for sure. Marcel, on the other hand, didn't look good. My first visitor even told me they were scared of the green mime dog they came upon strolling down the street. The exact words were (in French) : "Wow that is one ugly character !"



_Tree planting ceremony in late june 2013. Starting villagers are Kitt (Poquette), Kitty, Bianca (No?mie), Marcel (Isma?l) & Rod (Marcel in French. I know this is confusing, but rest assured, I'm talking of the mime dog)._​
But the weeks passed and as I was talking to my neighbours and fulfilling most of their needs, I came to see Marcel as a likeable chap. He has one cool house interior decoration : tatami, japanese furniture, an hearth, lucky cats. To be honest, Marcel was soon displaced as Boccages' ugly one by Sylvia and to my amazement, he didn't spare her feelings by being harsh to her. I loved it.


_Here Sylvia (Madsi) is telling me Marcel (Isma?l) told her that she looked like an Higurashi Ciccada._​
Marcel was also the recurring sick man of my village. In July, and then again in August, he was the only villager that fell sick and I had to fetch medication for him. Everyday I would go to the store and buy the meds, which made me care for him as I would be anxious of forgetting a sick villager that relies on me to get better.

Once back on his feet though, his relationship with Boccages' residents, I noticed, really didn't go all that smoothly.


_Marcel : Do you know why Bianca (No?mie) is drawn to everything that shines ?_


_Bianca (No?mie) : Huh hello Marcel ! If you wanna talk behind my back, you should do it when I cannot hear you !_


_Marcel's face is obviously not impressed by Lopez's dancing
_​
His quirks are numerous. Being a lazy character, all he thinks about is eating and snoozing. Most of all, when I forget appointments I made with him for visiting his house or mine, he always seems to have forgotten it anyways. But once, he did come in my home to visit while being a good 4-5 minutes late. His excuse was quite good though : he had to finish eating his sandwich.

​
Or once, he told me he was sometimes yelling at his TV when food programs were on.


_Marcel coyly explaining to me why he sometimes shouts at his TV. He would later on mumble : I know it's stupid but I can't help myself.
_​
Nevertheless. I love my little Marcel and sometimes, just sometimes, I will catch him off guard while he sleeps. He never seems to mind. After I've observed him sleep for a few minutes, with a big smile on my face, I leave him to catch some more Zs.

_
_​


----------



## Siren137 (Oct 31, 2013)

Awww he is adorable! Love the little story you told about him! He seems a real cutie! I wouldn't mind him in my town one day!


----------



## Astrocookie223 (Oct 31, 2013)

Sheldon.I was walking along going to the cafe.I saw this plot sign.It read "This spot is reserved for Sheldons new home".I was kinda fed up with jocks since i had a couple and they were all tiny XD. We didn't get on very well....


As they days went on i started to like him because he was actually pretty funny...  

 

So yeah Sheldon is pretty funny and underrated


----------



## Boccages (Oct 31, 2013)

Cool. Sheldon seems pretty funny indeed. I like your screen caps. It's also funny how Sylvia plays a role in both our stories.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Oct 31, 2013)

Gruff. I've only seen him mentioned here one single time (aside from my reply to that mention). In my opinion, he has one of the most unique designs of them all, so he's not going to be everyone's cup of tea. But I bet a lot of people would like him if they knew of him. I don't have any screenshots, but Here's his entry on the wikia.

I also like Marcel a lot ^_^ That mime look really works for him.


----------



## Baboom (Oct 31, 2013)

I've posted this before but Broffina is one of my favourite villagers, such a funny old lady! I've had her from the start and don't think I'll ever let her leave.  I find her hilarious, how she walks around all the time looking down her beak on everyone! Plus she comes out with the best lines. 

Broffina on shopping:

View attachment 16114

Broffina on DIY:

View attachment 16110

Broffina quoting 50 Cent! 

View attachment 16111

Broffina doing her best Gracie impression:

View attachment 16109

Broffina on Cicadas:

View attachment 16112

Broffina on KK Slider:

View attachment 16113


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 31, 2013)

Baboom said:


> I've posted this before but Broffina is one of my favourite villagers, such a funny old lady! I've had her from the start and don't think I'll ever let her leave.  I find her hilarious, how she walks around all the time looking down her beak on everyone! Plus she comes out with the best lines.
> 
> Broffina on shopping:
> 
> ...



Omg, the K.K. Slider one was so funny!


----------



## Boccages (Nov 1, 2013)

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Gruff. I've only seen him mentioned here one single time (aside from my reply to that mention). In my opinion, he has one of the most unique designs of them all, so he's not going to be everyone's cup of tea. But I bet a lot of people would like him if they knew of him. I don't have any screenshots, but Here's his entry on the wikia.
> 
> I also like Marcel a lot ^_^ That mime look really works for him.



I've had Gruff for about 4-5 weeks (July-August) in my town. He left and I let him go, I had gotten him through Streetpass. He was rad.


----------



## beffa (Nov 1, 2013)

The Grand Kid Cat Appreciation Post
(and possibly someone else if I have time)

So, I know Kid Cat isn't exactly disliked or anything, and he USED to be _kinda_ popular but I've never seen anyone paying huge bucks for him like that. But seriously, I think he should be way more popular. He's the sweetest little thing and lives up to his name. I read that his name comes from the fact he acts like a kid, and he really does. Seriously, he's the sweetest. Anyway, since I always clear my 3DS screenshots, here's just a few I have on my computer.




So Kid Cat asked me who's strongest in town, offering me the choices of him, Lopez, Molly or me. I said Molly just to see his reaction. And of course, he's being his usual cute self.





I'd say Kid Cat is tenderhearted, deep down. I mean seriously, sometimes I don't see the jock personality in him. He's just so damn sweet and cute. He's the first character in AC I've had a _weird_ (and I emphasise the weird part) soft spot for. Plus he looks so damn cute.




He's always near me. Whenever I have a ceremony he's always there, and whenever I'm taking screenshots. He's always randomly popping into my house too, and inviting himself over. He's the only person I do that stupid scheduled visits thing for, and I make sure I'm there. I can't let him down. I also do all the favours for him, which may explain why I've obtained *four pictures* from him.



The only person I gave candy to (when he came out of his house) this Halloween. I was trying to get the masks from everyone else and stuff from Jack, but I just couldn't say no to him. The same for Molly and Merry of course though. But how could you say no to them?!

Perhaps I'm a little bias because I love cats and the jock personality, but he's the one that made me love that personality. He's honestly the sweetest person in my town and has been here since day one. I wish I had my screenshot of me planting the tree because I can only remember him and Freckles (another villager I'll post about eventually) as my starter villagers for sure. But I honestly can say that if he ever left, by which I am referring to a horrific TT'ing accident (miss you Zell) then I'll never play again.​


----------



## perryclayne (Nov 1, 2013)

Sheldon looks really cute.


----------



## Boccages (Nov 1, 2013)

Baboom said:


> I've posted this before but Broffina is one of my favourite villagers...



I have to say that I didn't know Broffina at all before you posted this ; I never was really drawn to hens and cocks. It made me laugh a lot. If she'd pop in my village, I would keep her thanks to you now !



beffa said:


> The Grand Kid Cat Appreciation Post
> (and possibly someone else if I have time)



Thank you for your post. You really took time to write and post pictures, I like it.  You obviously seem very attached to Kid Cat. He's such a cutie. But I'd like to get details on what kind of _weird_ spot do you have for him ? Maybe not.


----------



## Hound00med (Nov 1, 2013)

*Eugene!*






The second I saw Eugene, I knew he had to be in my town, he's freakin' epic, and I love him to bits, he's my second favourite villager of all time (Sydney's first) .. And he needs more appreciation! 'Cos he's amazing..



I saw this, and thought Eugene had gone completely insane, but I just couldn't help but laugh! We should all move to Saturn! .. It IS pretty fashionable after all..



I think the ducky tank you're wearing totally backs that up Eugene.. The ladies love you! (Except Rocket didn't really like that remark, haha) .. Sydney and him are inseperable..





It'd be freakin' epic Eugene, come and move in with me.. And I'll fire Isabelle, and you can be my secretary! Who needs her, when I have you <3



Aw, poor Eugene, I'll always have time for you! And I think if Skye had gone to Mercury, she'd be looking pretty burnt right about now..



Speak for yourself man! Your shades are what make you better than everyone else! And the fact you're epic in general, of course..



Of course! And don't you forget it, Mister <3

So yeah, I think it's been made fairly clear that I love Eugene  .. We have a total bromance going on, but my friendship with Sydney is still strong! We work well together


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Nov 1, 2013)

Awesomesauce ! I used to have Eugene before I lost my data ! He was awesome!


----------



## beffa (Nov 1, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Thank you for your post. You really took time to write and post pictures, I like it.  You obviously seem very attached to Kid Cat. He's such a cutie. But I'd like to get details on what kind of _weird_ spot do you have for him ? Maybe not.



I… I have a crush on a game character.


----------



## Boccages (Nov 2, 2013)

Very cool post on Eugene. I didn't know him either. He has very funny lines 

Baboom, I found this on Broffina while browsing on Miiverse earlier and I thought it was hilarious.


_Anchovy & Broffina sharing the same bikini_​


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Nov 2, 2013)

Thumbs up for Eugene


----------



## katie. (Nov 2, 2013)

I love this thread!

I have Broffina in my town and I hardly talk to her! I had no idea she was so funny, I'm going to talk to her more often now!

I also have Eugene in my town and like hound00med said, the first time I saw him, I knew I had to have that cool koala in my town!


----------



## Hound00med (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm glad to see the Eugene love <3 .. I adore him


----------



## Souji (Nov 2, 2013)

I love to read these! Also Eugene seems like a such a cool guy but I had bit mixed feelings about him once, when ZackScott on Youtube had him in his town and he hated Eugene. XD Always pushing him into pitfalls and stuff.
I need to write something on one or two characters I absolutely love in my town (and have had both since the early start). Just need to wait till next week so I have internet for my laptop.


----------



## Hamippo (Nov 2, 2013)

Omg I want broffina now! Tucker is super sweet in my town, I'll have to take some screenshots


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Nov 3, 2013)

Peaches -

She isn't my favourite character, but one of them. She will be moving in tommorow.
I've had Peaches in previous towns and she is very kind. I guess not a lot of people see her as 'cute' but I 
personally think she is. Her personality is normal, which has to be my favourite personality, because
Merengue is also a normal and I love her too.
I just think that Peaches is really sweet and even if she isn't seen as cute, I still think she is, inside and out.


----------



## majnin (Nov 3, 2013)

*Lionel.*

He is one of most underappreciated smugs of all time. As soon as he got into my first town I just fell in love with him! I mean he's like a wise old man. Here's some snippets of cute Lionel-ness:



I know he says the same as every other smug but I love him so much 


 
Watching the fireworks <3

He's always just so sweet! Such a charmer. I never bonded with any other villager but I checked on Lionel everyday!

I miss you Lionel, you'll never be replaced <3


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Nov 3, 2013)

The lions have such cool designs. It's one of my goals to have one eventually


----------



## Ruesen (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm thrilled with the Eugene and Gruff love in this thread, haha! I just gave away Eugene, but enjoyed the time I had with him. However, it was between keeping him or Zell, and Zell had been a bigger buddy to me.

Gruff is another pretty awesome guy, though not a favorite either. He's inoffensive on the eyes and a fun, kind-hearted grump. 

As for my actual favorite? Kitt the kangaroo. I haven't had anything in particular that was unique or awesome happen in New Leaf with her yet, but her awesomeness comes from the past as the one who had given me her picture multiple times in Wild World. In fact, i think she gave me her pic twice in one day at one point, but I may be misremembering. She's just such a sweetheart, and reliable!


----------



## Ida (Nov 3, 2013)

Henry forever

http://toadbossida.tumblr.com/post/65891861438/i-really-love-henry-not-only-does-he-share-name


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 3, 2013)

I feel like Rodney the smug hamster is underloved. He is the cutest thing ever. <3


----------



## Dembonez19 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Rizzo Appreciation*

Rizzo was my first animal buddy EVER with Population Growing, and I only knew him for a short time since he was in my friend's town and not my own. I have never had him in a town of mine in spite of me trying my hardest to convince him to move to my town in City Folk by pushing him towards the bus stop in the city. So many people think he's ugly, but I think he's one of the cutest villagers in the entire game. It doesn't get much cuter than a cranky mouse. That deep voice just doesn't fit his teeny frame!

Once I found out I could convince villagers to move into my town from others' towns, I knew I could finally have Rizzo as my own neighbor. His little headscarf makes me think he wants to be a ninja, so whenever I see him out and about at night, I can't help but wonder what he's up to. Beyond that, here are some screenshots that show why I love Rizzo:





I said that as soon as he agreed to move in. Such a cute catchphrase.





He knows how cute I think he is. I just want to put him in my pocket. He could probably fit due to the fact that I could fit an entire whale shark in there, so he should probably be careful.





Rizzo is one with nature.

Finally, there's this gem of a conversation:

*CLICK HERE*​


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2013)

I had Bree as one of my starters. When I first saw her, I immediately fell in love. She was just so cute, and on my first day, I thought she was normal. It was the day after that I discovered she was a snooty villager.

I was really surprised, because she didn't even have any makeup on. But I began to see the more refined side of her, and I knew that she was. But she was never *mean* to me. Sure, she could be stuck up sometimes, but she would never try to hurt anybody. She would make jokes about setting people up for dates and make comments about rumors. She was definitely somebody you could get to know.

On August 3rd, 2013, I went to Bree's house and found her: sick at home. I went to give her some medicine. I then had my friend over for awhile. At around 11 AM, I decided to do a little TTing. I started in early November, then moved to New Year's Eve, and that was the last time I saw her. When I woke up on Festivale, I received a letter from her saying she had left town. I was devastated, but there was still hope. I turned off the game without saving, and turned it back on to the current date and time. She was still gone. I felt like such and idiot, and I called my friend to help me weed. Shortly after he left, I found a little gift in the envelope.

It was her picture.

Here are some pics of her:


Bree complimenting my home.


Bree displaying her dance moves.


Bree being inspired by the town's beauty.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Baboom said:


> I've posted this before but Broffina is one of my favourite villagers, such a funny old lady! I've had her from the start and don't think I'll ever let her leave.  I find her hilarious, how she walks around all the time looking down her beak on everyone! Plus she comes out with the best lines.
> 
> Broffina on shopping:
> 
> ...



I appreciate Broffina so much more now that you say this!


----------



## radical6 (Nov 3, 2013)

*tammy*
View attachment 16708View attachment 16709
do u see this bear. she loves me so much tht she gave me a bday party. tammy is the best villager because shes the best. the very best. shes the cutest and nicest. i lvoe tammy i love her so muh c tammy is me. tammy is god and above all. shes so adorabe and nice and everyone should want her and she should be evry popualr. yeah. if you dont like tammy now then you are trash. trash who has terrible taste in villagers. shes thre best and nicest. shes the very best trust me everyone should like tammy

*deena*
View attachment 16710
DEENA IS SO??? CUTE?? SHES SO SO ADORABLE LIKE SHES THE CUTEST NORMAL VILLAGER EVER???? SHES SO SWEET AND NICE AND CUTE AND everyone should love deena. evertyone. everyone. she was so nice to me and she wasnt one of my starters but she moved in right away. shes the oldest one in my town right now and i cant believe i thought about giving her away for once. i changed my mind when she pinged me and said i was one of her very best friends i love deena​


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2013)

tsundere said:


> tammy



I had Tammy in my town. I loved her, but my friend wanted her, so I let her go.


----------



## Bravedart (Nov 4, 2013)

tsundere said:


> *deena*
> View attachment 16710
> DEENA IS SO??? CUTE?? SHES SO SO ADORABLE LIKE SHES THE CUTEST NORMAL VILLAGER EVER???? SHES SO SWEET AND NICE AND CUTE AND everyone should love deena. evertyone. everyone. she was so nice to me and she wasnt one of my starters but she moved in right away. shes the oldest one in my town right now and i cant believe i thought about giving her away for once. i changed my mind when she pinged me and said i was one of her very best friends i love deena​



I love Deena too she also said i was her best friend ^o^
Ok mah turn
Limberg
Heaps of people think that limberg is ugly and stuff but i think he's really cute! he also said that i was his best friend and he'll always be there for me. I didn't like him at first because he was one of my starter villagers and when i went around meeting everyone i talked to limberg 50 times and he eventually snapped at me "Alright Alyssa whats your problem?!" i was so heratbroken xD 
(sorry can't put screenshots on atm)


----------



## chrononeko (Nov 4, 2013)

Hound00med said:


> *Eugene!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not gonna lie, I didn't like the look of him before, but he looks hilarious here


----------



## Boccages (Nov 4, 2013)

I've been reading all the posts, I love it


----------



## Boccages (Nov 12, 2013)

Let's bump this so we get new stories


----------



## Swiftstream (Nov 12, 2013)

Posting my story later c:


----------



## Coolio15 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Soleil: The Hamsta Goddess*
I've been seeing a lot of hate for the Hamsters lately and I can understand everyone's reasoning but I'd still like to devote this little post to my favorite New Leaf Villager of all time: Soleil

First off here are some pics of her interacting in my town.






So yeah, ever since she was announced as a villager I knew I would love her. She is just so adorable and awesome despite being a snooty villager with all her makeup and stuffz. And she has obviously brought a lot of spice and laughter to my town as you can see from above. 


The Queen of Third Place

Despite being part of the snooty personality, to me Soleil still shows her sweet side when she wants to and also isn't afraid to tell it like it is!..Like Me.
I didn't really expect her to be extremely popular since most of my faves aren't anyway. But I still think she deserves some recognition for being my best friend in the game.
So from me and anyone else who is fond of this adorable, lighthearted, little hamster,
*WE LOVE YOU SOLEIL!<3*


----------



## Coolio15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Think I'll bring this thread back up


----------



## PinkWater (Nov 16, 2013)

Why, the lovely Julian, of course! He is so fabulous and flamboyant, it's ridiculous. Not to mention, it's crosses the animal threshold and essentially proves you not only live in a world of talking animals, but mythical creatures, too. And this is really funny to me, for some reason. Pietro would be a close second, because c'mon; a rainbow clown sheep is the funniest thing.


----------



## Boccages (Nov 23, 2013)

The report on Soleil was adorable. Do you know what Soleil means ?


----------



## MetaTriforce (Nov 23, 2013)

I love Axel the jock elephant. He's probably tied with Ribbot as my favorite jock. I had him in my town in Population Growing, and my brother and I thought he was hilarious because whenever someone was missing something, it was always Axel who had it in the end. I was super excited to see him in my starting 5 villagers in New Leaf. A couple months ago I decided to check on my PG town, and Axel was still living there. He asked me to go get his video tape back from Midge, but it was pretty late at night, and she had gone to bed, so I couldn't get it back for him. The next day in New Leaf, who shows up in my campsite? Midge. Maybe she returned his video tape


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Nov 23, 2013)

This thread is so nice!  I love how all of the villagers are being appreciated more. 
I love Kid Cat, and in Wild World I would reset and reset just to have him in my town (though I never got him, so maybe he wasn't a starter?).  I really wish he was more popular.  I'm a cat person when it comes to Animal Crossing, and it's sad to see that so many other cat characters are popular and Kid Cat isn't one of them. :c


----------



## Boccages (Dec 1, 2013)

Axel was the thief in your town ?


----------



## GameFaceClive (Dec 1, 2013)

View attachment 18512

This is Deli the lazy monkey. He first appeared in my campsite while I was waiting for a cool 10th villager. I immediately left the tent that first time I saw him because I did not like the monkey villagers. But after I was done with the daily routine, I wanted to play the campsite games with him in order to get furniture. So I went back into the tent.

And in the course of chatting with him, I realized how endearing and aborable he was. His face is so open and trusting, his dialogue so filled with child-like wonder and he just made me smile with his facial expressions and questions. So I decided to persuade him to stay even though I was hoping for Stitches as my lazy villager at that time. 

View attachment 18514

Now I check in on him every day and just love chatting with him. He sends me funny letters and gifts, gets along well with most of the villagers and has such a postive and upbeat vibe that I can't help but feel the same every time I see him. 

View attachment 18511


----------



## Boccages (Dec 3, 2013)

Cool testimony and presentation of Deli. Monkeys sure suffer from a love deficit.  I appreciate your post.


----------



## Sidewalk (Dec 3, 2013)

I hate monkey initially, but after reading your post, i may give them a try, plus your monkey is cute!


----------



## Gummysaur (Dec 3, 2013)

Hmmm, I can't upload pictures, but I have to say Pippy.

Pippy is such an adorable little rabbit, overlooked by Carmen and Ruby. She was the first to sit on my bench. Nobody really knows about her, which stinks, because she's such a sweetheart! She says the funniest things. Plus, she's one of my originals. I'm glad she's in my village <3


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Dec 3, 2013)

Kid Cat is my second favourite Jock after Leonardo.
After your story about Deli, he seems so much cuter and I actually want him in my town now. I usually hate all the monkey villagers.

My story would have to be about Leonardo, the leopard/tiger jock.
I don't have any pictures from my old DS and he only moved into my new town yesterday.

In my old town he started growing on me. Then one day I spoke to him and he said that he woke up that morning feeling like he had to give a special gift to a special someone and that I was his special someone. He then gave me a Raven Pole.
Now I think about it I can see a little innuendo there..

But that was the moment I fell in love with him as my favourite villager, which surprised me as I didn't really like the Jock personality before.
It's sad that I know all the personalities have the same text coded in, but I love how for some reason you can get really really attached to a special few villagers.


----------



## Boccages (Dec 16, 2013)

I really like how people put efforts in presenting some of their characters. Images, paragraphs, etc.


----------



## Kinseinohime (Dec 16, 2013)

Most of my favourite villagers are pretty popular as I LOVE cats (seriously, six of my dreamies are cats...)

However my appreciation post has to go out to my BFF, one of my first five villagers, the fantabulous Mira!



I liked Mira off the bat because firstly, she's a bunny - cute! Second, she has a Sailor V mask, is blonde AND her name is only one letter away from Minako. How can I resist a villager based on my idol? xD

Mira is so adorable. She's a bit lazy - she doesn't usually get up until noon! - but she's always got a smile on her face. I wasn't expecting to like an uchi villager, but she makes me laugh so much with her speculations about other villagers (always spot on!) and her gung-ho attitude. Once she told me our town should participate in Turf Wars, because she was sure we'd win. She has a mild obsession with Turf Wars, I find.

Oh, she's also a trendsetter. If she gives me a nickname, most of the town will adopt it. Also, bizarrely, almost all of my villagers now say "cottontail" as their catchphrase without me even telling them to, she's just that amazing. I wonder if they'll change to "lovely!" as that's what Mira says now =O


----------



## beth19 (Dec 16, 2013)

Curt.
Iv started getting a bond  with curt a cranky bear  first met him at the tree planting ceremony. and got to see his home for the first time 


 after a bit we got more attached to each other
he started inviting me over to his home  .


 i even spoke to him whiles he was in the museum  once he was in the bug section.

it got to the 28th  of November curt showed he can be a good friend by throwing   a party for  me at his home with mitzi a normal cat and  Tiffany the  snooty rabbit.

then at one point  i  took a photo of me n curt with a shooting star but as well he asked me to do some favors to build  our bond more .



the funny but odd thing was yes curt is  my favorite bear villager but  he had a designed t shirt i made with my favorite sonic character on it     

the same day Victoria moved in curt asked me 2 things  1st he  asked me for a string fish a rare  fish in rivers later after giving a fish i just stood around doing nothing he came up to me with a surprised look and asked me for fruit gave him the perfect apple some one gave me soon but surprisingly  not knowing we were at a close relation or friendship curt gave me his photo put it in my home then he came unexpectedly in to my home. 

then after beating tucker with a whale shark at the fishing contest and the auroras/ northern lights were in the sky during the night and watched them glow  bright with curt.


but what i like  about curt is his bandage on his head it looks  mysterious but i guess in a good way but he is funny to my opinion .


----------



## Boccages (Dec 16, 2013)

beth19 said:


> Curt.
> View attachment 20887


That's a very nice report on your friendship with Curt. I like that photo with the auroras.

So what did Curt say when he saw his picture in your house ?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kinseinohime said:


> Most of my favourite villagers are pretty popular as I LOVE cats (seriously, six of my dreamies are cats...)
> 
> However my appreciation post has to go out to my BFF, one of my first five villagers, the fantabulous Mira!
> View attachment 20872
> ...



I don't usually like superhero characters, but your account of Mira, really turned my appreciation for her around  Thank you ! She seems like a lill' She-devil now !


----------



## beth19 (Dec 16, 2013)

lol  he didn't i just didn't expect him to walk in on me but it was a sign on close friend ship but  i think he  was more looking round my room and admiring it.

also just now this was  hilarious curt  just came to me  and said   Hay Fancy B if i was an animal what would i be i turned round and said a nice bear  curt looks at me and says wow get out of my head. lol


----------



## Kahzel (Dec 16, 2013)

This is a post i like to call *"The Coach Ultimate Apprecation Post"*

Coach is such a nice guy, one of the few Jock Villagers that doesn't go "wow i'm all sporty and you're not" right into your face, on the contrary, he's always willing to help others to have a healthy life in a pretty humble way.


I remember when he just moved in, he said "I'm Coach, and i'll be happy to give you a few tips on hwo to have  a healthier life!", not exactly those lines, but something around that.


He never asks for annoying things to do, like catching rare bugs (I'm looking at you smug villagers), or buying furniture at really, really low prices; he just asks for his daily fruit, one small favour here and there, and then goes to chill out and help me in making this town a better place.

And what's the best thing? HE CARES FOR THE ENVIROMENT. A VILLAGER WHO GENUINELY CARES FOR THE ENVIROMENT.






Look at that sweet little thing watering my flowers so the grass can grow back. He also asked for a solar panel so thanks to him i have that PWP now! He really cares for the enviroment.


I don't really know why everyone auto-voids him. He's one of the best Jock villagers out there, a man who enjoys having fun after a long day of being productive.





(he also stole Merengue's catchphrase but it's ok, that just makes him more cute)

tl;dr: Coach is the best jock out there (not better than Gangsta Bro Genji, but he's still the best), he really deserves way more love.


----------



## Boccages (Dec 16, 2013)

This thread just makes me love animals I would never care for. Cool for Coach ! It gives him a personality


----------



## Rorelorelei (Dec 16, 2013)

Mac showed up in my campsite when I really wanted a dog villager. He was kind of odd looking but I got him to move in anyway, and now I won't let him leave. He's the only jock dog, so that makes him unique. He also has a doghouse in his house...there's something funny about there being a doghouse in a dog's house. 

I think he has a crush on Tia. He accidentally made her cry and panicked. 













He also got really depressed after a conversation with Bob that went like this:


----------



## TeeTee (Dec 16, 2013)

I would love to have Egbert. He is such an amazing animal I had on my Animal Crossing Gamecube. 




^look at those cute eyes and occasionally he made me laugh


----------



## Boccages (Dec 16, 2013)

I love your post about Mac, Rorelorelei. My cousin restarted her town this evening and Mac is one of the starting 5. I'll let her know she has fallen on a good dude !

I also like how Tammy eavesdropped on your conversation with Mac & Bob.


----------



## Rorelorelei (Dec 17, 2013)

Tammy and Bunnie actually started having a conversation in between Bob and Mac. I just missed that screencap.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm so glad someone posted about Coach and Curt.


----------



## Boccages (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm so glad people like this thread


----------



## Boccages (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm sure some other lesser popular animals could profit from some more love


----------



## nocturneequuis (Dec 18, 2013)

Croque. Sure he starts off kind of rude but I think he just doesn't know the effect he has on people. He's a nice guy, even if he suffers a bit of foot in mouth disease and always hangs out with me when I roam around at night. He also started calling me June Bug, which all the villagers do now... and they also all say 'as if' which is his catchphrase so I think he's pretty popular about town.


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 19, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> I'm sure some other lesser popular animals could profit from some more love



Your post about Marcel made me decide to keep him in my town.


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 19, 2013)

Freckles is ADORABLE! She's peppy, duckish and pink x3 I've also noticed that some people get gender confused with her (I don't know how because she's clearly a girl!) and she was the first villager to give me her pic in new leaf <3


----------



## Boccages (Jan 5, 2014)

Stating your love for an animal is OK, but it's better to have a little text accompanied with pictures to illustrate properly why this character needs more love !


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 5, 2014)

Say Hello to Willow, she is one classy sheep, who knows how to let her hair down when the time is right





Personally i believe she is one of the most underrated characters in the series, compared to some of the snooty characters such as Monique, how can one possibly not like Willow? shes cute, has a lovely yellow fleece, and is just all around adorable..
She has been in my town since the very beginning




And this was one of my first ever pictures of her when she came to visit my house, showing that although she does have taste, she can still mix with a new person 






She enjoys her sheep clan cult of Muffy & Vesta, and is always willing to take part in games activities around my town whilst also always offering me live advice!






And behind all this image of a classy sheep, she is still willing to have fun, and even visit club LOL on occasion 










Overall, Willow has ended up being one of my favourite villagers in my town, and she is never ever leaving, she is cute, but also such a great character to have around town, and her golden fleece makes sures shes easy to find even in the dark
Friendship with Willow has also been rewarding!





For anyone considering a snooty to add to their town, give Willow a try, rather than the more popular ones such as Diana, you wont regret it, i just dont understand how people do not find her cute!


----------



## Boccages (Jan 5, 2014)

Willow sure is cute  Thank you for this wonderful presentation Gizmodo.


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't believe I never saw Willow before <3 she's adorable!


----------



## Beary (Jan 5, 2014)

I approve of this Willow love :3


----------



## Hype (Jan 5, 2014)

I think Rudy is worth getting in your town. He's the cutest jock ever and he is based off of a reindeer. He's such a cutie.
Here are pics of him and I.



Spoiler


----------



## Boccages (Jan 5, 2014)

I always saw rudy as quite cute. Working on Nookipedia, I have probably seen all the characters out there. I'm always quite surprised some characters are not that popular although they are quite cute (Rudy, Willow, but also Freckles, Friga, etc.) Morover, some of the popular characters appear quite bland in comparison.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 6, 2014)

But I'm also surprised no one has made a post about a pig yet.


----------



## CatsNoGoMeow (Oct 11, 2018)

*My favorite character...*

Marcie.  She left, but she's still my favorite.  I have no clue why, but Marcie was my favorite... She's the one who started my first nickname, E-cat, and two other villagers, Colton and O'Hare call me that now.  The funny thing is, I don't usually GO for the kangaroos!  But if you can, get Marcie.  She's AMAZING! (amazing enough that my attic in-game is all HER!)

P.S.: the reason I don't have images is because I didn't screenshot Marcie... SORRY!


----------



## Mayor Kera (Oct 11, 2018)

All of the alligators need to be discovered. I especially love Gayle.


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 11, 2018)

I made a dizzy appreciation post in my blog: https://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?6655-Dizzy-appreciation-post
He?s a plain old grey elephant but he?s just the cutest and I love his facial reactions.


----------



## Mayor Kera (Oct 11, 2018)

dizzy bone said:


> I made a dizzy appreciation post in my blog: https://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?6655-Dizzy-appreciation-post
> He’s a plain old grey elephant but he’s just the cutest and I love his facial reactions.



I love Dizzy as well. c:


----------



## Captain Avian (Oct 11, 2018)

My boi Snake!

He was one of my first villagers when I started Animal Crossing, and out of everyone he was my favorite! I'm honestly surprised he's not that popular, what's not to love about this guy? He's also based off of solid snake from metal gear, so that's pretty cool. I stopped playing for a while and he suddenly moved out, so I'm trying to get him again. Snake is best boi 10/10

I don't have very many screenshots of him, sadly.


----------



## spunkystella (Oct 11, 2018)

My favorite villager is Coco. I have others, but I feel like Coco is in my top 3. I just can't pick my top 1 favorite villager.
Coco just has this precious charm about her. In my developing fully pink town, she somehow still fits. Her eyes used to scare me, now they're just adorable and fit her personality, oddly. Rabbit villagers have always been one of my favorites and I also love her normal personality. Everything about her just fits. She's always so kind and loving and sends these adorable little letters. I feel like she's popular enough but also not at the same time. I just recently reset my town so I haven't spent too much time with her but I never wanna let her go!


----------

